# 12 guage



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

ok i go rabbit hunting with a 12 gauge. but the 12 guage has a good hard recoil if you don't hold it tight. now i may sound like a ***** but how can i overcome the iffy feeling of whether or not the recoil is going to break my shoulder. i have shot the 12 guage many times but when you see a moving rabbit it is hard press it tight agianst your shoulder. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

...DO you have anyting else besides a 12 to use on the rabbits?

As for recoil, perhas ou could get a racoil pad? or if ou already have one, perhaps a better one?


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

well i have a .22 pellet rifle. i have killed many rabbits with that. the recoil of the 12 guage doesn't hurt at all when i target shoot. the thing is the rabbits are so fast that when you get it to your shoulder you tend to juts pull the trigger and forget about recoil. but i will try a recoil pad.


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

i have now overcome that iffy feeling and can shoot the 12 gauge no problem!!!


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Install a LimbSaver Recoil Pad on it or if there's room, add a Benelli Mercury-filled Recoil Reducer in the hollow portion of the rear stock.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

As others have said a good recoil pad makes a world of difference. What loads are you using? If you are using 3 inch high brass, switch to 2 3/4 field loads which will work just as well for rabbits.


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

A 3 1/2" load of steel T's ought to geterdone. Make sure to use a super full choke too. But as others have said, a recoil pad can make all the difference. Also, make sure the gun fits you, if it doesn't fit right nothing will help the recoil problem.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_duckinator said:


> A 3 1/2" load of steel T's ought to geterdone. Make sure to use a super full choke too. But as others have said, a recoil pad can make all the difference. Also, make sure the gun fits you, if it doesn't fit right nothing will help the recoil problem.


Somebody might take that seriously.


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Get yourself a beagle to hunt and next year, you can be more ready when a rabbit runs by. The beagle will bark after the hare and all you have to do is sit there and be ready to shoot the rabbit.

A 12 gauge is too strong for a kid to handle. Try a youth 20 gauge and I think you should be happy with it.

BeagleBoy


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

> Somebody might take that seriously.


I hope they post up the results afterwards :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_duckinator said:


> > Somebody might take that seriously.
> 
> 
> I hope they post up the results afterwards :lol:


I don't think they would be able to see well enough to type.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

eat lotsa red meat and pump some iron.........that makes a natural recoil pad. when i'm hunting i never pay attention to recoil but when i pattern a gun i do notice the recoil especially in a stoger. that damn thing kicks like a mule with three inch.

i mostly shoot 16 gauge rem 1100 and a sweet sixteen browning when hunting rabbits or upland. they have very little recoil. also shoot 11-87 rem or browning 12 for waterfowl never notice the kick. that damn stoger will put a knot on your shoulder.

pointer


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

A 12 gauge is too strong for a kid to handle.

BeagleBoy[/quote]

i know many people that are younger than me and handle a 12 fine im 14


----------



## ralphieboy (May 20, 2008)

For future advice for other people, i have a 12 gauge as well and i was the same way...but when im rabbit hunting and i see one take off, my adrenaline starts goin and it dont hurt. Your shoulder might be a little sore the next day but not to bad.


----------

